# Coach purse peace



## lemondln

Started coach purchase again from July 2021 after 10 years. 
Already purchased 7 bags and a couple of small items. 
Did not include shoes and clothes.  It was so addicting.
I am now at coach purse peace.   

Here is my small collection, I have to stop now.


----------



## soupsoup2018

Great willpower!   I haven't reached purse peace yet, but I've definitely slowed down after going crazy earlier this year.  Now, I have to start taking all of the great finds I have out and about!


----------



## lemondln

soupsoup2018 said:


> Great willpower!   I haven't reached purse peace yet, but I've definitely slowed down after going crazy earlier this year.  Now, I have to start taking all of the great finds I have out and about!




Thank you  I already have too many bags and limited space. This makes me overwhelmed just by thinking about so many bags.

Because other than coach bags, I have other bags too


----------



## shminbabe

Wait! Save room for the Studio bag!


----------



## jenjen1964

Question, anyone know where we can buy refills for the notebook?  I am getting one for Christmas but the SA at Coach said they do not sell refills.


----------



## Teadrinker

eBay?


----------



## jenjen1964

Teadrinker said:


> eBay?


Thanks, I will look there, the SA just shrugged when I said "so I bought a $70 one time notebook?" lol. I am wondering if an A5 might fit.


----------



## Hyacinth

jenjen1964 said:


> Question, anyone know where we can buy refills for the notebook?  I am getting one for Christmas but the SA at Coach said they do not sell refills.




Did you try a local office supply store?


----------



## gwendo25

My Tabby’s!


----------



## Islandbreeze

lemondln said:


> Started coach purchase again from July 2021 after 10 years.
> Already purchased 7 bags and a couple of small items.
> Did not include shoes and clothes.  It was so addicting.
> I am now at coach purse peace.
> 
> Here is my small collection, I have to stop now.
> View attachment 5269884


Lol, I hear you. I just bought my first after about 15 years and it’s soo tempting to look for more.


----------



## jenjen1964

Hyacinth said:


> Did you try a local office supply store?


I am going to, I measured it and it doesn't seem to be an exact match to an A5 but am hoping!


----------



## Moestyles

jenjen1964 said:


> Thanks, I will look there, the SA just shrugged when I said "so I bought a $70 one time notebook?" lol. I am wondering if an A5 might fit.





jenjen1964 said:


> Question, anyone know where we can buy refills for the notebook?  I am getting one for Christmas but the SA at Coach said they do not sell refills.


Hi there,
I actually purchased the same coach notebook but I decided to remove the notebook and use it for my planner. I purchased the planner on Amazon and they have different kinds. The size of this planner was a little snug inside of the coach cover but I just trimmed a little off each end and it slid right through. The planner comes with a set of stickers. I personally like the coach cover better this way as I


jenjen1964 said:


> Question, anyone know where we can buy refills for the notebook?  I am getting one for Christmas but the SA at Coach said they do not sell refills.


Hi there, 
I actually bought the same coach notebook cover but I decided to remove the notebook and use it for my planner instead. I purchased the planner on Amazon and they have different kinds. I prefer to write things down which is why a planner works best for me. The planner was a little snug inside of the coach cover and I cut the sides a bit. I actually ended up cutting more than I needed to but I just taped it back up. You can see where I taped it on the last two photos lol oops!!! Anyway, here are some pics of my set up, and the link to the planner. The planner does come with a set of stickers too! 

GoGirl Planner and Organizer for... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QC2ZNSJ?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## jenjen1964

Moestyles said:


> Hi there,
> I actually purchased the same coach notebook but I decided to remove the notebook and use it for my planner. I purchased the planner on Amazon and they have different kinds. The size of this planner was a little snug inside of the coach cover but I just trimmed a little off each end and it slid right through. The planner comes with a set of stickers. I personally like the coach cover better this way as I
> 
> Hi there,
> I actually bought the same coach notebook cover but I decided to remove the notebook and use it for my planner instead. I purchased the planner on Amazon and they have different kinds. I prefer to write things down which is why a planner works best for me. The planner was a little snug inside of the coach cover and I cut the sides a bit. I actually ended up cutting more than I needed to but I just taped it back up. You can see where I taped it on the last two photos lol oops!!! Anyway, here are some pics of my set up, and the link to the planner. The planner does come with a set of stickers too!
> 
> GoGirl Planner and Organizer for... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QC2ZNSJ?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


Great idea, I might try that next year!


----------



## LisaaF

A5 fits perfectly. I have two Coach notebook covers, one retail and one outlet. I purchase A5’s from Amazon.


----------



## lemondln

jenjen1964 said:


> Question, anyone know where we can buy refills for the notebook?  I am getting one for Christmas but the SA at Coach said they do not sell refills.


Once in a while I saw notebook refills on coach outlet website


----------



## lemondln

Islandbreeze said:


> Lol, I hear you. I just bought my first after about 15 years and it’s soo tempting to look for more.



Even I am done for coach bag shopping, still occasionally browse coach website


----------



## CashmereFiend

I’m at coach peace too! But I just saw a stunning oxblood tate carryall at 50% off and now I’m wondering if my peace is short lived . The only problem is that it would have to squeeze into my work locker and I could never do that to such a beautiful bag (looking for a replacement for my nylon purple longchamp le pliage shopper, which I have no compunction whatsoever about stuffing into my locker and slamming the door shut on… so probably won’t be picking up that lovely tate as a new work bag after al )

the thing that finally brought me coach peace was multiple versions of the Caroline bag. I love that bag. I have limited storage space and have no desire to get rid of a Caroline, so my coach bag purchasing has declined over the years. I do have space for other bag brands. I like to keep a balanced and diverse collection


----------



## Moestyles

I think I finally found my purse peace. But notice how I didn’t say I found accessory or SLG peace  I still find myself browsing the website but I’m happy for now with my collection


----------



## lemondln

Moestyles said:


> View attachment 5302208
> 
> I think I finally found my purse peace. But notice how I didn’t say I found accessory or SLG peace  I still find myself browsing the website but I’m happy for now with my collection




Beautiful collection! Nice varieties


----------



## Moestyles

lemondln said:


> Beautiful collection! Nice varieties


Thank you!!! I got a little carried away with the dark canvas and black print but I love it so much! Can’t go wrong with the Pennie collection


----------



## Moestyles

lemondln said:


> Started coach purchase again from July 2021 after 10 years.
> Already purchased 7 bags and a couple of small items.
> Did not include shoes and clothes.  It was so addicting.
> I am now at coach purse peace.
> 
> Here is my small collection, I have to stop now.
> View attachment 5269884


Beautiful collection. That tiny nolita is darn cute. I love that snoopy bag charm and that backpack. Does it fit a lot?


----------



## lemondln

Moestyles said:


> Beautiful collection. That tiny Nolita is darn cute. I love that snoopy bag charm and that backpack. Does it fit a lot?



The charter 18 backpack does fit a lot
I usually carry 2 diapers, a small wet nap pack, baby onesie+pants, 1 pair of socks, 1 set of baby food, and my daily essentials(phone, wallet, small soft catchall), plus keys, and some change in the front pocket(p.s. love the front pocket, so easy to use)

I tested a small 350ml water bottle that is an easy fit, I have no long wallet, but looks like fits too.

I really love the backpack, it is so hands-free, I have been using it since I got it for almost 2 months, no regrets, I don't like using other bags anymore. It is a great price too(coach retail site), can't be beaten haha.


----------



## Moestyles

lemondln said:


> The charter 18 backpack does fit a lot
> I usually carry 2 diapers, a small wet nap pack, baby onesie+pants, 1 pair of socks, 1 set of baby food, and my daily essentials(phone, wallet, small soft catchall), plus keys, and some change in the front pocket(p.s. love the front pocket, so easy to use)
> 
> I tested a small 350ml water bottle that is an easy fit, I have no long wallet, but looks like fits too.
> 
> I really love the backpack, it is so hands-free, I have been using it since I got it for almost 2 months, no regrets, I don't like using other bags anymore. It is a great price too(coach retail site), can't be beaten haha.


It’s a great piece and I love a good backpack


----------



## DaisyDD

lemondln said:


> Started coach purchase again from July 2021 after 10 years.
> Already purchased 7 bags and a couple of small items.
> Did not include shoes and clothes.  It was so addicting.
> I am now at coach purse peace.
> 
> Here is my small collection, I have to stop now.
> View attachment 5269884


Hi what’s the name of the red round purse?  Great collection. I need to put the breaks on buying.. it is so out of hand. Lol


----------



## LVChanelFanatic

lemondln said:


> Started coach purchase again from July 2021 after 10 years.
> Already purchased 7 bags and a couple of small items.
> Did not include shoes and clothes.  It was so addicting.
> I am now at coach purse peace.
> 
> Here is my small collection, I have to stop now.
> View attachment 5269884



OMG . love the white mini bag / charm. I looked online at both coach and the couch outlet , nothing like this. So need it for my mask , lol.
I have not bought a Coach back on over 20 yrs. I bought the Georgie Saddle and I find myself looking online for more to buy.


----------



## jenjen1964

Thanks all for your help with the notebook inserts!


----------



## lemondln

DaisyDD said:


> Hi what’s the name of the red round purse?  Great collection. I need to put the breaks on buying.. it is so out of hand. Lol



I dont have a red round purse, unless you meant the pink one or the red fur pompom? Pink one is  Canteen Crossbody


----------



## lemondln

LVChanelFanatic said:


> OMG . love the white mini bag / charm. I looked online at both coach and the couch outlet , nothing like this. So need it for my mask , lol.
> I have not bought a Coach back on over 20 yrs. I bought the Georgie Saddle and I find myself looking online for more to buy.




Coach outlet sometimes restock some products, but also go out of stock fast, just check for fun


----------



## DaisyDD

lemondln said:


> I dont have a red round purse, unless you meant the pink one or the red fur pompom? Pink one is  Canteen Crossbody


Yep it was pink. Lol. Thanks!!


----------



## CoachMaven

What is purse peace? I don’t think I’ve ever experienced that before


----------



## lemondln

CoachMaven said:


> What is purse peace? I don’t think I’ve ever experienced that before



IMO when I don't particularly chase some styles or collected everything that works for me, only occasionally purchase one for fun. Then I reached purse peace.


----------

